# Seat Mast Crack



## cjwill (Apr 2, 2003)

I purchased a 2008 TREK Madone 5.2 in the latter part of 2007 (07/2007) and I received the bike in Feb. of 2008 (along time to wait - you think?) but i can get over that. the issue is that I have just noticed a crack in the seat mast. have any of you heard of this situation before. The TREK sales rep and the LBS both have never heard of this situation before. *Have any of you???* 

The Sales-rep had the frame FED-EX OVERNITE back to WI. and that was 2 weeks ago. I have not heard a thing from my LBS as of today. I Know that TREK has a 275lbs weight limit on there frames and I am currently at 225 but I have been able to do what the pros can't. 

So I sit and Wait.

CJ


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

cjwill, I have not heard of any cracking yet, but did you happen to take pics, or can you detail the location. That type of information could help others be aware of where to look. Also did you make adjustments to the mast yourself, and if so, did you use a torque wrench to do same? Not implying anything, just in this day and age of CF, the use of proper torque settings is all that much more important.

Hopefully this is just an isolated incident. It does happen. The 2 weeks is unusual for Trek, however, you are aware that Dick Burke passed away just about 2 weeks ago, so I would be surprised if there wasn't some small delay. 

zac


----------

